# Job Offer, but what about Visa



## AmsterdamLimey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi guys
I recently went over to america and was offered (very randomly) a job on the plane by a businessman in malibu, it was assisting him in the running of his house building business (if not there he said in another area he can find work for me). Would this help me in my chances in getting a visa?
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks alot
James


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The problem with a casual job offer like that is that the businessman has no idea of what the requirements are for a visa. Basically, he would have to petition on your behalf (which costs him, whether the petition is accepted or not), and then you apply for a visa based on that sponsorship. 

In the building trade, it's likely he's used to working with undocumented tradespeople and really was just trying to be nice. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

"You can come to work for me" is very often just a gesture. 

All you have to do is go over visa requirements on the site of USCIS.gov. It gives all the official details.

A job as the one described by you will not qualify you for a visa.


----------



## AmsterdamLimey (Sep 24, 2008)

Ah yes very good points, it's true about the unlicensed workers as well. I've kept in contact and seems like a genuine guy (met his family etc) when i was over there. Guess im gonna have to just keep trying...
Thanks for the info anyway


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

AmsterdamLimey said:


> Ah yes very good points, it's true about the unlicensed workers as well. I've kept in contact and seems like a genuine guy (met his family etc) when i was over there. Guess im gonna have to just keep trying...
> Thanks for the info anyway


Depends what the job is, but it won't be easy. If the job requires a degree and you have one or the equivalent, there's the H1b. Not sure if this year's quota's finished this year yet. If the job is temporary in nature, there's the H2b, but again there is a quota system.

Failing that, there's an EB3 immigrant visa -- but it'll be 5 to 10 years before you get the visa. The EB2 has no wait at the moment, but the job requires a master's level degree. If you're in the Donald Trump league, there's an EB1, but with that much money it'd be easier just to do an EB5.

The visa of last resort is the E2 if you can sub-contract to him. But you'd need to actually employ people for that and put down a substantial investment, say $200k.

So there are possibilities for navigating through the maze. But it's not like Canada or Oz or NZ where a job offer will often get you a visa.

You'll need an experienced immigration attorney to navigate you through and recommend a path. And it'll cost $$$.


----------



## AmsterdamLimey (Sep 24, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Depends what the job is, but it won't be easy. If the job requires a degree and you have one or the equivalent, there's the H1b. Not sure if this year's quota's finished this year yet. If the job is temporary in nature, there's the H2b, but again there is a quota system.
> 
> Failing that, there's an EB3 immigrant visa -- but it'll be 5 to 10 years before you get the visa. The EB2 has no wait at the moment, but the job requires a master's level degree. If you're in the Donald Trump league, there's an EB1, but with that much money it'd be easier just to do an EB5.
> 
> ...


Yeah, graduating in June in International Business so not just a masters yet, main reason is for my American girlfriend, so we'll see how it goes. Thanks alot for the info though!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

AmsterdamLimey said:


> Yeah, graduating in June in International Business so not just a masters yet, main reason is for my American girlfriend, so we'll see how it goes. Thanks alot for the info though!


The gf is the most likely route. But that requires wedding bells.


----------

